# IPC 607.1 temperature limiting device question



## Sifu (Oct 2, 2014)

IPC 607.1, 2009.  In nonresidential occupancies, hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathinf and washing purposes.  Tempered water shall be supplied through a temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 and shall limit the tempered water to a maximum of 110.

IPC 202, 2009.  Hot water=water temperature  greater than 110., Tempered water= water temperature having a range between 85 and 110.

I have a hair salon with hair washing sinks.  To me this says they can be supplied by either "hot water" (over 110) or "tempered water" (85 to 110).  If they are supplied by "hot water" the water temperature is not limited to the 110 and can be controlled by the water heater.  If they are supplied by "tempered water" the temperature is limited to 110 and must be controlled by the ASSE limiting device.

So if they can be supplied by either condition their is no limit, by definition, to the water temp except it must be at least 85 and there is no requirement that there be any device to control the temp??  Am I reading this right?


----------



## Span (Oct 2, 2014)

It's in UPC 413.1 Limitation of hot water temperature for public lavatories. For IPC 416.5 tempered water for public hand washing facilities.

For hair salon sink they always using thermobalance valve.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 2, 2014)

607.1 Where required.

In residential occupancies , hot water shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. In nonresidential occupancies , hot water shall be supplied for culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance purposes. In nonresidential occupancies , hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathing and washing purposes. Tempered water shall be supplied through a water temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 and shall limit the tempered water to a maximum of 110°F (43°C). This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3.

You can do either  however I believe the hand held shower head should meet the requirements of 424.3 and limit the temp to 120 degrees max.

FYI

This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3.

not in the 2012 edition


----------



## north star (Oct 3, 2014)

*= + = + =*

Even 120 degrees seems like it would be too hot, especially

if it will be used for the head areas.

While the IPC allows up to 120 degrees, ...the Hair Salon may

want to consult with their insurance carrier.

100 - 110 degrees is plenty warm enough to accomplish the

washing and rinsing of the hair & scalp.

*= + = + =*


----------



## Sifu (Oct 3, 2014)

I read that either hot or tempered water can be used, therefor any method of control can be used as long as the water is limited to 110.  I hadn't considered the idea that the handheld sprayer would fall back to 424.3.  Limiting the temp isn't the issue, everyone agreed to that.  The question was can the water heater itself be used to control the temp at the hair sinks or if a listed mixing valve had to be installed.  My decision is that the water heater can be used for the hair sinks since the mixing valve is only required for tempered water.


----------



## Fort (Oct 4, 2014)

I understand how you are interpreting the "or," but I believe the intent is to require the limiting device. I don't think using the water heater alone is providing the protection intended. especially for a hair sink where someone's head and face are so at risk. If any method is acceptable, then why not allow the hair stylist to simply adjust the hot and cold knobs to mix it to 110 degrees max. They could keep a thermometer next to the sink...


----------



## Sifu (Oct 6, 2014)

My reaction was to fail the installation, even drove away from the job but as I was driving I started thinking about the "or", so I pulled over and gave it another look.  I ended up going back, talking to the plumber and realized that the wording of the code did indeed indicate the water heater could be used to control the temp so I approved it.  The reason for this post was becase I tend to agree with what you say and wanted other opinions.  I try to stay with what the code says without inferring the intent unless I am absolutely sure and can back it up.  Still not "sure".  If there were other appliances controlled by the w/h, like a dishwasher that had to be a higher temp I would be a little quicker to deny it but in this case I can't see a reason for them to have water higher than 110.


----------



## Fort (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up, seems to me your thought process is valid and fair. Can't argue with that. You are right that making interpretations on perceived "intent" of the code is a slippery slope...in this case it does say "or."


----------



## skipharper (Nov 24, 2014)

2012 IPC fixed the long standing debate about using the thermostat of a water heater (always been a no no)

*607.1.1 Temperature limiting means*. A thermostat control for a water heater shall not serve as the temperature limiting means for the purposes of complying with the requirements of this code for maximum allowable hot or tempered water delivery temperature at fixtures.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 24, 2014)

Good info skip, we are on the 09 which has no 607.1.1 but now I know.  You mentioned it has always been a no-no but without the 2012 addition to 607 where does that prohibition come from?


----------



## skipharper (Nov 24, 2014)

In the 2009 IPC section 607.1 talks about water temperature limiting devices conforming to ASSE 1070 and I do not know of any water heater with that same standard.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 25, 2014)

That standard is for tempered water.  It does not list any device or standard for hot water which was the original question.  Anyway, it seems someone else has also run into this and the new code clarified it, making it a moot point now.  Thanks for the info, we are moving to the 15's next year......uh oh, that's almost here!


----------

